# Help needed with sizing with gullets.



## MIEventer

Do you have the Measuring Gage that goes with the Wintec Saddles? I am sure you can pick one up indavidually.


----------



## Pizmo

Hi, these measurements are for Wintec gullets

*Extra Wide*: 25.3cm or 10 inches - White
*Wide*: 24.5cm or 9.6 inches - Red
*Medium/Wide*: 23.8 cm or 9.4 inches - Blue
*Medium*: 22.8cm or 8.6 inches - Black 
*Medium/Narrow*: 21.8 cm or 8.6 inches - Green
*Narrow*: 21 cm or 8.3 inches - Yellow

Hope that helps.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Bummer you're on the other side of the world. I have the 3 largest size ones for sale since I have a TB. Probably start with the blue one and work up from there.


----------



## aspin231

So you're looking at a semi-qh bar wintec then?
What gullet size does he normally wear in an englidh saddle?
My advice is to just throw the saddle on his back, cinch it lightly and see how it fits.


----------



## Lollypoppah

Thanks everyone! You have been a great help, i do have the measuring gadge to see what size gullet fits him, and special thanks to "Pizmo" for telling the gullet sizes in inches!


----------



## Scoutrider

Lollypoppah said:


> Hey guys, thanks for taking the time to read my thread..
> (im only knew and it has takin me 40 minutes to figure out how to post a thread.. but im getting it)
> 
> I have a large paint gelding whom i need to buy a new saddle for..
> I inquired about one this afternoon and its a _*wintec, synthetic western saddle.*_ Just something to thrash around in the bush, beach, river, ect.
> But one thing, i may be thrashing around in that saddle but i sure as hell dont want it to be thrashing on my horses withers!
> 
> I need a little help, i know my colours very well with gullets, red - wide etc,
> but what i dont know is the actual size the gullets are.. My horse would be a red to a white gullet but how many inches would that be?
> 
> *This saddle im looking at has a gullet of 4 inches.. What colour would that be?? and how can i find out sizes to colours?*
> (this proberly sounds a heck of confusing words but if you get what im trying to put across please help!)


Perhaps I'm confused, but is this the type of saddle that you're looking into? Wintec Western Saddle - The Cheyenne: Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com

My sister owns a Wintec western, and they do _*not*_ have color coded interchangeable gullets like their English saddles. There's just no good way to build an interchangeable gullet system into a Western tree. 

Sorry if I'm just confused... always a possibility. :?:lol:

Oh, and thanks Pizmo!! I'm saddle shopping as well, and those color-measurement translations are just what I needed as well!


----------



## Pizmo

No worries, glad to help


----------

